# Elektronikas pamati >  Radiotehnika УП-001 uzlabošana

## edza135

Sveiki ! Lieta sekojoša ir doma uzlabot pastiprinātāju  Radiotehnika УП-001.Iekša likšu  pastiprinataju uz LM3886 bāzes. Problēma tāda,ka interneta skatoties ši pastiprinataja shemas nebija rakstīti savienojumi starp platēm ko katrs nozīmē tikai kārtas skaitļi pie izeju pastiprinataja plates.Kur tos savienojumu skaidrojumus atrast,jo negribās raut arā priekš pastiprinātāju  ::  .

----------


## osscar

up001 ir priekšpastūzis ne jaudas.

es savam nomainīju tikai el. kondensatorus + izejas/ieejas un tīkla spraudni.
vēl var čerkstošos počus savest kārtībā ja čerkst.





atklāti sakot  kaste smuka alumīnijs un tā, bet pamatā šis stāv bez darba jo iegādāju pa lēto cambridge audio PP.
citu es nezinu ko tur var darīt - ja nu vienīgi visu izmest ārā un taisīt jaunas iekšas.

----------


## edza135

Kastīte man ari patīk.Tikai nepatīk tā jauda kā tehniskajā aprakstā rakstīts ''Ne vairāk par 15w" Ir doma izejas plati nomainīt pret to LM 3886.Ar testeri nevarētu atrast kur kas atrodas?

----------


## osscar

kāda jauda ? tas tak ir * priekšpastūzis*. Nu kā var nesaprast. Tur tak trafs jāmaina, viss jāmaina  ja liksi LM. un 15W ir patērējamā jauda no tīkla,. izrādās lasīt ar nemāki. Un vispār atdod šo kādam, kam tas noderēs, nav jau jams nemaz tik slikts pat mūsdienām.  Tev ideju daudz, bet neviena nav līdz galam pabeigta...tad sintezatoram vajag ampu, tad priekšpastūzi, tad jaudas...

----------


## tornislv

15W nesanāks, izeja uz 574ud1 un austiņas uz 157UD2. Kaste, tiesa, smuka, kā preamp arī izmantojams. Mani gan besī diskrētais attenuators, bet režīms ТИХО noder tādam gadījumam. Un vēl padaudz mehānisku kontaktu signāla ķēdē. Un C izejā.
Jaudas pakāpes tur nav un ielikt nevar. Un nevajag, ja tik elementāru shēmu nevar saprast.

http://radi0tehnika.narod.ru/go/opisani ... -001-1.jpg

----------


## ROBERTTT

Vēl jau RRR ir ražojusi šitādu YM-001 galapastiprinātāju: http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/index/radiotehnika_um_001/0-63
Tiesa laikam ne masveidā...

----------


## osscar

ja nemaldos up001 bija paredzēts izmantošanai ar aktīvajām S70. tas tavs plikais jaudinieks liekas ar jaunākas versijas PP  paredzēts , bet netika ražots masveidā. Ja nemaldos tas jaudinieks līdzīgs/analogs tam elerad 250.

----------


## R3naro

edza135..no kuras Latvijas malas esi?Tev tas Radiotehnika УП-001 ir ejošā kārtībā?Ja jā,tad varētu uztaisīt maiņas variantu..es tev Radiotehnika У-101 un tu man Radiotehnika УП-001.Varēsi tajā У-101 likt iekšā ko vien vēlies.Gandrīz vis viņam darba kārtībā,tikai nav jaudas pakāpes.

----------


## Zalic

es ar ko tādu varētu piedāvāt, ja esi no Kurzemes puses

----------


## edza135

Es esmu no Preiļiem.Palasīju tehnisko aprakstu izdomāju,ka likšu visu jaunu iekšā ,jo man tas korpuss labāk patīk nekā u101
Ps. Tos pastiprinātājus esmu sataisījis gan priekš sintezātora gan to TDA7294 divas plates lai būtu 2x70w.Vienīgi vēl jāpiemeklē glauni korpusi  ::  Un jau divas plates esmu uzcepis priekš LM3886 laikam tapēc ,ka nav ko īpaši darīt  ::  Vienīgi doma atstāt to up001 pastūža priekšpastiprinātāju

----------


## heinrx

mok nebojā  mantu.Es tev pa kādu ceneri u 7111 varu notirgot :: ,neejošs,bet zato būs tev gan tembru bloks,gan daudz maz barošana zolīda,radiators pieklājīgs  ::  
Ja kas es no Līvāniem.
ja gadījumā visu plēs ārā,tad par velti varu kaut kāda philips cd atskaņotāja kasti atdot.

----------


## edza135

Em pa cik to pardot to savējo u7111 patūzīti

----------


## osscar

Edza, kā tu iedomājies atstāt priekšpastūzi, ja tas viss ir priekšpastūzis. Tur tak nav nekam vairs vieta  ::  . Ja arī rauj visu ārā, var sanākt, ka nepietiek vieta pat ne normālam trafam ne radiatoriem, ielieksies tā šasija. Ko tad darīsi ar caurumoto priekšējo paneli ? tak atdod kādam to PP un miers. Tak daudz vieglāk ir kaut no pfieniera sanaglo kasti nekā mēģināt kaut ko transplantēt. Ok, var galiniekus u 101 nomainīt, bet tā globāli visu mainīt - tak nenormāls čakars. vieglāk no jauna uztaisīt.

----------


## heinrx

> Em pa cik to pardot to savējo u7111 patūzīti


 nezinu,mok kādi 10 Ls  ::  ?
ci esi gatavs dot?

----------


## edza135

NU nez priekš neejoša tur 10ls būtu par daudz nu kādi 5ls būtu gatavs dot.Un jau nevar zināt kas tev tur nosvilis varbūt pat i barošana vai kas cits

----------


## heinrx

nu kā vēlies :: nosvilis itkā nekas nav,teica ka nolikuši ejošu,pēc 2 gadi mēģināja ieslēgt un nekā,neiet.tā arī man atdeva,es pat neesu skatījies kas un kā,noliku plauktā mok noder.

----------


## edza135

Nu ja tā pastūzīša shēma tīri neko izskatās ka var viegli nomainīt ko vajag.Tik kā jauneklim būdamam nav to 10ls

----------


## kaspich

lai cik moraali novecojushi buutu tie 101/001, shaadu Edzu un co rosiishanaas ir to aparaatu nevis uzlaboshana, bet gan SAPISHANA. es ljoti atvainojos par taada rupja vaarda [bet latviska] izmantoshanu. tas ir maigaakais, ko es speeju implementeet.
Edza, Tu neesi UZTAISIIJIS NEKO. Tu pat neesi normaali NOKOPEEJIS. Tu neesi ticis skaidriibaa NE PAR VIENU probleemsituaaciju, kas Tev bija.
Tu kaut ko ljepii [lodeeshana taa nav, sore], tupa un uporno. bez jebkaadas sajeegas. ar tupu/changalisku [lai man piedod ebreji, geji, latgalji] cirshanas metodi.
shaadi turpinot, NEKAS no Tevis nebuus. taas ir shausmas, kaads dumums regulaari gaazhaas aaraa.
tak atver graamatu. da kaut wiki, es nezinu, ko veel vienkaarshaaku piedaavaat..
mati celjaas staavus, lasot shaada biologjiskaa materiaala atklaasmes..

----------


## kaspich

nerunaajot par izpildiijuma liimeni, vai man kaads var paskaidrot, kaads uzlabojums [kvalitatiivs/kvantitatiivs] ir, shos 101/7111 izejas moduljus nomainot pret taam IC?
es atlajushos apgalvot - pokemoni un citi 'speciaalisti' vnk nemaak saremonteet/savest kaartiibaa esoshos moduljus.  :: 
jaa, ir atseviskjas viltiibas 101 briinumos [7111 jau ir labaak, bet tik un taa tie modulji konceptuaali ir korektaaki par taadu djoshaas klases IC.

----------


## osscar

es domāju, ja strādā - nav ne vainas. Ok, var apkopi veikt - nomainīt elektrolītus nu un vecos vaļējos  počus. Ja viss nosvilis k jebenji materi ar melniem rezīšīm un atlīmējušies celiņi - tad var Lmku ielikt. Bet tā jau jams skan, man viens paziņa uz labām tumbām jamo klausās, saka ka skan labāk par importu   ::  
Pats gan šos tā īsti neesmu klausījies, jo man viss no Vefa bija, jo sencis tur strādāja  ::  Pats RRR 001 - nezinu skan it kā ok, vismaz nekādu baigo kraso atšķirību salīdzinot ar  CA priekšpastūzi nejūtu.

----------


## edza135

Bļin cik es esmu teicis,ka es visu savedu kartibā,es jau nerakstu visu laiku foruma kādas es problēmas novērsu un kā.Un piedevām kāda jēga no tā kaut vai radiotehnikas u101 pastiprinātāja cik viņš tur izdot ārā ,jo pieņemsim ka viņam ir nodegusi pastiprinātāja plate un kur es tagad tās detaļas dabūšu kuras vajādzēs un kaspich man liekas savam 14 gadu vecumam es pietiekami esmu pietiekami daudz ko paveicis nāks vecākas klases ta jau redzēs varbūt kaut ko vairāk no elektronikas sapratīšu.

----------


## ivog

> ... man viens paziņa uz labām tumbām jamo klausās, saka ka skan labāk par importu


  Interesanti, kāds viņam tas "imports"...

----------


## osscar

nu tik smalki nezinu, ja pareizi atceros, kaut kāds vidējās klases resis. Bet nu reši jau nav nekāds etalons.

----------


## kaspich

aa, nu 14 gadi, tas ir arguments.
redz, Tev skjiet, ka esi noveersis, mana pieredze saka - labaakajaa gadijumaa: iedzinis 'pagriidee'.
ok, a kaapeec Tu kaut kur skrien, visu pa celjam apgrabstot? kaapeec neiedziljinies vienaa/konkretaa lietaa?
ok, salodeji to 1552. kur taalaak papeetiishana?
ka pasaakumu ietekmee pretestiibu mainja? kaapeec? ko taas dod?
kas notiek, mainot C? kaapeec? 
taa var miljons lietu ko peetiit/domaat izveeleeties. lai rodas taa sajeega.
shaadi kaut ko stancejot, labaakajaa gadijumaa viduveeji lodet iemaaciisies.

p.s. par detaljaam - es esmu manijis vismaz paaris postus, kur cilveeki ATDOD detaljas, par kuraam Tavaa vecumaa pat sapnjot nevareeju. esi visas panjeemis?
bija IC klaasts pamatiigs, veel kaut kas..
domaaju, ka Maaris Slanars, piemeeram [ja izraadiisi sapraata paziimes] arii nepazheelos kaadu chupinju noderiigu lietu [ljoti labsirdiigs, atsauciigs elektronikjis]. es saveejos maisus, diemzheel, izmetu. ne tapaeec, ak suudi buutu, vnk - mainiijas prioritaates. redz, buutu nodereejushi  ::

----------


## kaspich

> nu tik smalki nezinu, ja pareizi atceros, kaut kāds vidējās klases resis. Bet nu reši jau nav nekāds etalons.


 
osscar. nokaunies  :: 
rsiiveros pamataa izmanto D klasi, letu un bezceriigu suudu. ar ko taadu saliidzinaat var tikai.. profs/audiofiils  ::

----------


## kaspich

korekti dabuuveets 101 izkabinas [skaneejumaa] lielaako dalju shirpotreba. diemzheel, neesmu nevienu 'paarbuuvi' maniijis, kas liecinaatu par sajegu. labaakajaa gadijumaa [mazaak kaa izblameeties] - izmests viss aaraa, ieliktas LM. kaapec - labaakajaa gadiijumaa? taapeec, ka sliktakajaa - atstaati selektori + tembru blks ar visiem to gljukiem  ::

----------


## osscar

nē, es izjaucu savu lēto sony - jamam vēderā laikam volt amps uz mikrenes - lielais stk klucis + izejā pāris BJT.

----------


## edza135

Protams ka kaspich es tev varu piekrist par pastiprinataja detaļām,jo orgināls ir orģināls,bet lieta tāda ka man tai jaudai nav pielietojuma jo 30niecēm der tas 2x22w pastūzīts ar literatūru ir pašvakāk jo man tās īsti wikipedia vienīgi ,bet tur es tāpat nevarēšu neko atrast.
PS. Gribu mainīt detaļas pastūzītim ,jo patīk tie radiotehnikas korpusu izskati.

----------


## kaspich

> nē, es izjaucu savu lēto sony - jamam vēderā laikam volt amps uz mikrenes - lielais stk klucis + izejā pāris BJT.


 nu, tad ir pavecs  :: 
peedejos gados, iznjemot D klasi, diemzheel, neko vairs nestacee [videejaa/leetaa segmentaa]..

----------


## kaspich

> Protams ka kaspich es tev varu piekrist par pastiprinataja detaļām,jo orgināls ir orģināls,bet lieta tāda ka man tai jaudai nav pielietojuma jo 30niecēm der tas 2x22w pastūzīts ar literatūru ir pašvakāk jo man tās īsti wikipedia vienīgi ,bet tur es tāpat nevarēšu neko atrast.
> PS. Gribu mainīt detaļas pastūzītim ,jo patīk tie radiotehnikas korpusu izskati.


 
pag, pag, jau sheit pilniigas dumiibas. par jaudu.
nu, tad skaties: RMS power; peak power, crest factor, u.c.

kaa - wiki neko atrast nevari.. jobansvrots - INTERNETAA nav info.. kuda.. cilveek, Tu esi appimpojies. Tev ir debesmanna, bet Tu to pat izmantot nespeej.. skarbi.

----------


## edza135

Ienāca doma par Latgalīti .Cik tur šādi pastūzīši varēt izmakšāt.

----------


## kaspich

> Ienāca doma par Latgalīti .Cik tur šādi pastūzīši varēt izmakšāt.


 nu, kaadas 3X daargaak, kaa Tev te piedaavaa..

----------


## edza135

Em pēc data šīta jabūt man liekas 22w uz katru kanālu jo man ir maksimālā voltāža pieslēgta un runājot par literatūras meklēšanu es nezinu vienkārši kā tas viss saucas varbūt kāds varēt ieteikt ko man vajadzētu palasīt netā.

----------


## kaspich

> Em pēc data šīta jabūt man liekas 22w uz katru kanālu jo man ir maksimālā voltāža pieslēgta un runājot par literatūras meklēšanu es nezinu vienkārši kā tas viss saucas varbūt kāds varēt ieteikt ko man vajadzētu palasīt netā.


 
kaada hu starpiiba, cik ir peec datasheet, kaada voltazha. mani fascineeja tas texts, ka Tev nav kur to jaudu likt. tad par to arii ludzu lasiit. bet, ir skaidrs, ka ne lasiiji, ne lasiisi  :: 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_component
uz priekshu  ::

----------


## Zalic

tak tepat forumā bija adrese, kur fails ar grāmatām latviešu valodā par visādām tehniskām lietām, to starpā radioelekltronika ir daudz tur. info par tranzistoriem tur ir jābūt pietiekami

----------


## tornislv

> domaaju, ka Maaris Slanars, piemeeram [ja izraadiisi sapraata paziimes] arii nepazheelos kaadu chupinju noderiigu lietu [ljoti labsirdiigs, atsauciigs elektronikjis]. es saveejos maisus, diemzheel, izmetu. ne tapaeec, ak suudi buutu, vnk - mainiijas prioritaates. redz, buutu nodereejushi


 Es savus maisus pirms 15 gadiem Mārim uz Čaka ielu kā reiz aizvedu. Nenožēloju, domāju, ka viņam tās vairāk noderēja, kaut gan es gaļu ēdu - savulaik Māris sāka karjeru ar baisāko pretgaļas aģitāciju sveiks- un kokteiļ - listēs. Vai kā tur spalvas gāja pa gaisu!!!    ::    Bet - visi kļūst vecāki un mierīgāki ar laiku. Bet tā jau ir - ja ko vajag ātri salabot, vai vēl vairāk - jaunu uzradīt, tad noliktavu pie rokas vajag.

Bet afftaram silti iesaku - neaiztiec to priekšstiprekli. Noderēs, lai komutētu - slēgtu galā savus tda eksperimentus. Labāku pats neuztaisīsi. Ja gribi korpusu - varu iemainīt tev savu Technics SU-Z1, ar puskautu gala STK čipu. Būs i indikatori i pārējais.

http://www.vintagetechnics.info/tuners/stz1.htm

----------


## heinrx

Edza,es tā padomāju,un ja tu vēlies tad brauc viņam pakaļ,un vēl divas pačakarētas s 90 iemetīšu līdz.Nav man nozīmes 10 , 5 vai 0 Ls.Nebūtu tev tik maz gadi paprasītu kādu alus paku,bet nu iztikšu arī ar pliku paldies.
Cerams ka spēsi viņu sataisīt un nemētāsies plauktā kā man mētājas  ::  
ja interesē tad zvani-26526237,Haralds

----------


## ivog

> nē, es izjaucu savu lēto sony - jamam vēderā laikam volt amps uz mikrenes - lielais stk klucis + izejā pāris BJT.
> 
> 
>  nu, tad ir pavecs 
> peedejos gados, iznjemot D klasi, diemzheel, neko vairs nestacee [videejaa/leetaa segmentaa]..


 Nez, manam lētā gala NAD T743 resim ir traņi izejā un nekādas D klases:[attachment=0:21zriqrc]NAD.JPG[/attachment:21zriqrc]

----------


## defs

Kaspič,atdziesti,Edža jau naudu Tev neparasa  ::  
Kad vēl biju PSRS armijā,tur bija viens uzbeks,kurš dienesta laika bija 3 gabalus  КРАЗ (vilcējus 6x6) /kaut kas šitāds  http://liveguns.ru/auto/kraz   / sasitis.Un kāds rezultāts-beigās bija labākais šoferis,kad dienests nāca uz beigām  ::  -tā lūk  ::

----------


## kaspich

defs - es ar lielu optimismu raugos gan uz Edzu, gan Zaliti, gan citiem jaunajiem kadriem.
es zinu, ka esmu ljaunais [vinjiem/shobriid]. es tikai censhos paraadiit virzienu [jaa, varbuut - atbilstoshi savai pieredzei, kas nav ideaala]. jaa, iespeejams, tik asi, ka Edzam pildspalva pa gaisu aizlidoja no sashutuma. bet - vinjsh sho postu atcereesies. un, varbuut, piedomaas.
14 gadi ir ideaals vecums [manupraat], lai saslimtu. tikai jaasaprot - elektronika ir radiishana vispirms. vispirms top ideja, tad sheema. un tikai tad realizaacija.
realizaacijaa nepaarspeta ir Kjiina. jaarada ir idejas.jaaveido ir shemas. lai to dariitu, ir jaasaprot, kaa tas darbojas.
ok, es nepretendeeju, lai visi dariitu kaa es - buuvetu tikai to, ko pashi speej izdomaat/uzziimeet. bet, tupa stanceeshana 'uz skaitu' nav izaugsmes sastaavdalja.
labaak, lai buutu naudu prasiijis  ::  es ar prieku iedotu, un tad dreseetu  :: 

ja tu buuvee to chipampu, nu jaaspeej ir izstudeet:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Op_amp
ja buuvee barotaaju, nu jaaspeej saprast:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diode
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor

sore, es nezinu zemaaku liimeni kaa wiki linki [kas, peec buutiibas, ir pilniigi nekorekts informaacijas avots].

globaali - shis un veel citi piemeeri paraada: kaut arii informaacija ir 10000000 vairaak un 10000 reizhu pieejamaaka, taas kvalitaate ir zema, un cilveekiem nav sajeegas, kaa atrast/izveeleeties ko deriigu. internets veicina pokemonismu - neizgliitotu 'es dzirdeeju' paaudzi.

----------


## defs

Kaspič,paldies,ka Tu esi   ::  ,man dažreiz nepietiktu laika un pacietības sedēt pie datora   ::

----------


## kaspich

> nē, es izjaucu savu lēto sony - jamam vēderā laikam volt amps uz mikrenes - lielais stk klucis + izejā pāris BJT.
> 
> 
>  nu, tad ir pavecs 
> peedejos gados, iznjemot D klasi, diemzheel, neko vairs nestacee [videejaa/leetaa segmentaa]..
> 
> 
>  Nez, manam lētā gala NAD T743 resim ir traņi izejā un nekādas D klases:[attachment=0:2kfnfm08]NAD.JPG[/attachment:2kfnfm08]


 
2004.gads un 700USD NAV shiibriizha un/vai shirpotreba klase  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspič,paldies,ka Tu esi   ,man dažreiz nepietiktu laika un pacietības sedēt pie datora


 man programmeetaji neitek liidz  :: 
nekas, gan meenesha laikaa situaacija mainisies :P tad es lamashos retaak un iisaak  ::

----------


## edza135

Paldies kaspich par tiem linkiem tagad varēšu sākt beidzot vairāk lasīt  ::

----------


## osscar

http://www.elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.p...matas&start=30

edza šo linku jau tev pirms gada devu, liekas nevienu no vecajām grāmatām neesi izlasījis...

----------


## edza135

Pareiz par šo biju piemirsis paldies osscar ka atgādināji

----------

